# I HATE this lion cut!!!! :(



## Cat_Valet

I have my cat shaved last weekend, I don't know what's with the lion cut, but this grooming place..... God I will NEVER go there again!


















They pretty much only shaved half of his fur, left the 2 front legs and above the way it was. Now he looks so funny.


----------



## vanillasugar

looks like they only did HALF a lion cut!


----------



## Cat_Valet

EXACTLY!! 
Never go there again :x


----------



## Nero the Sable

He is funny looking! Then again - all Persians do! :lol: I think they would have shaved the rest of his chest off if it was a true lion cut. But - for his body shape - I think it actually suits him more - he is so cute!


----------



## kitkat

Awwww poor baby :!: 

Soon I'll be getting Twinkie shaved again, hopefully it'll look as good as the last time.


----------



## RarePuss

yeah, i agree with others, only 1/2 a lion cut - they should have shaved front legs and did a 'heart' mane on the chest


----------



## DesnBaby

It still looks cute! :lol:


----------



## Cat_Valet

Thank you, DesnBaby I was going to take him back, and then I was thinking, maybe this is the only time he being funny looking, so I'll keep his new look


----------

